

Apple's broken promise: why doesn't iCloud 'just work'? - michaelrbock
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/26/4148628/why-doesnt-icloud-just-work/

======
peatmoss
As a person who bought into every last mobile service that Apple has put out
since iDisk. I have never failed to be disappointed.

I moved from NetBSD to Mac in the early 2000s because things at the
workstation layer worked roughly as well, with less ceremony. Now, I find that
Google is slowly eroding my ties to the Mac platform, and have several family
members using chromebooks primarily on the strength of their services.

I sometimes wonder about the tradeoffs I've made in moving to a life on
Google. I basically have no expectation of privacy anymore. But then I think
of what a pain it was to manage my own mutt mail client, and think that maybe
I'm still better off today.

I just can't see myself going back to Apple's fat-client view of the world,
and I can't see Apple catching up to Google on service quality.

